# Game 11: Blazers @ Nets



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 11: 
Portland Trail Blazers 
@ 
NJ Nets​

*







@







*
(4-6) - (5-3)​
*Date: Saturday, November 18th*
*Time: 4:30 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Net's Arena*
*T.V.: NBALP *
*Nets' Last Game: Win*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Martell Webster*/*Jamaal Magloire*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Nets' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Marcus Williams*/*Clifford Robinson*/*Bostjan Nachbar*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
We need to feed it to Zach, feed it to Zach and feed it to Zach some more. He's going up against Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins. He is going to either dominate them or get them into early foul trouble.

*Team Report:*


> The Trail Blazers close their four-games-in-five-nights trip Saturday at New Jersey, a team that's not only one of the best in the Eastern Conference, but also one that provides matchup problems for the Blazers. Portland second-year point guard Jarrett Jack gets a test against perennial All-Star Jason Kidd. Minimum-salaried free agent Ime Udoka is the likely choice to guard Richard Jefferson -- if Jefferson returns from an injury


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 2-1*(W-L)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

We need Martell and the rest of the bench to have a good game or this is going to be another big loss. Zach will have to score 30ish as always as well.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I predict that if Zach scores over 100, we'll win this one.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

I'm just excited that I get Nets coverege in central NY!!!


Go Blazers.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Blazers win!

98-97, calling that Juan Dixon makes a game winning shot.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers playing well Lamarcus and Zbo look great 11- 0


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

What a start! Plus Adridge with back to back turnaround Js


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

25-8 Blazers first quarter.

Z-Bo has 6 rebounds already, and Martell has 2 steals. MARTELL!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, 25-8 after 1. And we don't have the 8. 

barfo


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Stop the presses Aldridge missed a shot.

EDIT: Nevermind he was blocked, I was reading the box score.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Nets broadcasting just showed that we have 10 assists on 12 FG!! Keep it up.

Ouch 2 24 sec. violations in a row.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

porkchopexpress said:


> Nets broadcasting just showed that we have 10 assists on 12 FG!! Keep it up.
> 
> Ouch 2 24 sec. violations in a row.


uhhm.. Graham uhhhm


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i think we know why graham couldnt make the cavs roster.....good start though, keep it up


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wow they even held the big lead in the second quarter. that's different.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

"HELP!!! I'm Zach Randolph! I can't get away from the rebounds! They keep hitting me in the hands!"


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Of all games not to be on local tv!! 

Who were the starters?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

mgb said:


> Of all games not to be on local tv!!
> 
> Who were the starters?


I'm watching it on Sopcast but I'm getting on commentary, oh well.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> Wow, 25-8 after 1. And we don't have the 8.
> 
> barfo


LOL...my brother and I were sure it was a error on Yahoo amd they had the scores switched. 

The check ESPN and.... :banana:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

webster 1-8. not great for confidence


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Is that Brandon Roy in the game, or is CBS Sportsline mistaken?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> webster 1-8. not great for confidence


lol soon as i post that he hits 2 FT's then gets a steal and a layup. go martell.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I love this young team. All we need is Kevin Durant at the 3 and were a playoff team next season.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ack, nvm


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

although it's long from over, don't we all see how silly certain hyperboles can be?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

...and win the third quarter. 19 pt lead.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

most amazing thing is no letdown yet - won 2 quarters, tied 1.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

juan seems to be trying to shoot us out of the lead.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think... I think Aldridge just missed his second consecutive attempt. What have I left to believe in???


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Who could Vince Carter possibly be guarding, and why is he about to foul out?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think we can call this one good, folks.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

great performance all around tonight...excellent bounce back. We got 6 of 7 at home, let's do some damage!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> lol soon as i post that he hits 2 FT's then gets a steal and a layup. go martell.


I'm telling you we are going to really love this guy in a couple years.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Great game by basically everyone. Start to finish, this almost feels weird..

One mark of a young team is inconsistency, but on nights like this the future sure seems promising. Our two rookies are looking very impressive.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great game! Great response to last nite!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This game shows the team is growing and maturing. Last years team would never in a thousand years respond to a bad game like this. Growth.

Also, we have won the game...its time to put Sergio in and get him some burn.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Excellent win.

When you go back and look at pre-season predictions for this team, you have to laugh. The Blazers, *so far*, are vastly exceeding expectations.

Good thing all that talk of trading Randolph was ignored. :cheers:


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Hap said:


> juan seems to be trying to shoot us out of the lead.


LOL. You were joking right?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I really wish that this game had been on TV. Sounds like it woulda been a goody.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Lots of good thing to take away from this game.

Zach didn't let a bad shooting game ruin his night; instead, he pulled down 16 boards. 16!!! In fewer minutes than usual!

10 steals!!! Seems like the Blazers are turning up their intensity on the defensive end this season, even if they're only .6 steals per game ahead of last year's pace.

Aldridge's box score was NICE. 12 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal and 1 block. I'd like to see more rebounds, but those will come with more experience. Still, it's good to see him active like this and proving himself to be more than one-dimensional.

Jack -- he's been steady this season. 12 points, 8 assists, 3 boards and a steal. Good to see those numbers.

All in all, good to see the team rebound and pull this one out. I was expecting the worst, but hopefully they can prove it wasn't a fluke when the Nets are in town this week!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

wastro said:


> Lots of good thing to take away from this game.
> 
> Zach didn't let a bad shooting game ruin his night; instead, he pulled down 16 boards. 16!!! In fewer minutes than usual!
> 
> Aldridge's box score was NICE. 12 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal and 1 block. I'd like to see more rebounds, but those will come with more experience. Still, it's good to see him active like this and proving himself to be more than one-dimensional.


How's Aldridge gonna get boards when Zach's hogging them all?! 

Sounds like a great game, wish it had been on TV. Grr...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Public Defender said:


> How's Aldridge gonna get boards when Zach's hogging them all?!
> 
> Sounds like a great game, wish it had been on TV. Grr...


Very good point! Not just that, but Aldridge sounded like he was playing outside a bit more, which is just fine with me if he keeps up his hot shooting.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

The Blazers are the worst rebounding team in the NBA, stat-wise, so it would be nice to see more boards from Aldridge- this is where his relative lack of muscle shows, but overall he was a good presence on both offense and defense.

Zach was a monster, though, even had a steal from Jason Kidd if I'm not mistaken, and was very active on offense- setting picks and moving to establish position.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> The Blazers are the worst rebounding team in the NBA, stat-wise, so it would be nice to see more boards from Aldridge- this is where his relative lack of muscle shows, but overall he was a good presence on both offense and defense.
> 
> Zach was a monster, though, even had a steal from Jason Kidd if I'm not mistaken, and was very active on offense- setting picks and moving to establish position.


I admit I wasn't able to watch the game from start to finish since we had guests over, but I did ditch them for long enough periods of time to see most of the game. I did not see Aldridge "lose" any rebounds due to his lack of muscle. New Jersy didn't have anyone on the court that you would consider a beast under the boards. Against San Antonio that may be different, but last night he just wasn't in position to go for them.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

They're about 21st in rebounding differential. They could still improve quite a bit, but they're not the worst.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I saw the game on league pass, and let me just say that Zach didn't necessarily have a bad shooting night. He was hitting his shots, atleast 2 misses were on shots that he was fouled on but a no call, and some other were his usual misses in close were he gets the rebound and scores anyways.

And is it final that I should make the game threads after this game? We're 3-1 when I do them.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

southnc said:


> The Blazers, *so far*, are vastly exceeding expectations.


They're exceeding expectations, but not "vastly". If they kept up this pace, they'd finish the season with 37 wins. A lot of us predicted a win total of 30-35 wins. 

Considering the injuries, however, they've been pretty impressive so far. It'll be fun to see what they can do with Raef, Roy, Webster, and Przybilla healthy.


----------

